# Late 40s Higgins



## ram.1950 (Feb 13, 2010)

This Higgins came with the motor already installed. It also came with original parts if I wanted to restore it - chain guard, fenders w/ bat wing bracket, rear carrier and additional fender skirts. At the time I figured I'd remove the 48cc engine and rebuild it but after I got it running I had such a riot riding it I decided to go ahead leave it motorized. The rear wheel was a Schwinn S-7 which actually blew on one trip around my storage space lot so I replaced both wheels with the heavy duty Newsboy wheels using HD hubs and 12 ga. spokes. Then I snagged a pair of red 65psi Whizzer tires from bicyclebones and that really made things pop. I'm still bouncing stems around till I find a combination I like. I scored a nice NOS 12" x 12" saddle on Ebay, swapped out the bow pedals with some diamond blocks and added a German light w/ glass lense. I installed a Lucky Seven seat post on it since the last pics so I can lower the seat and sit back farther. When the snow clears this year I want to put the rear fender (bobbed), rack and fender skirts on it. Eventually I'd like to install a disc brake on the front wheel for safety. These things are great fun - try it on one of your clunkers, you'll see.


----------

